# Painted over aluminum soffit



## fisherdfl (Jan 4, 2017)

We recently had our house painted and I pointedly asked the painter to be careful not to paint over the thousands of small holes in our aluminum soffit. He gave me a patient look reserved for small children and advised me to ... "Relax. I do this all the time." He painted over the holes blocking approximately 75% of the air intake capacity, I would estimate. The humidity in our house in Central Florida is now higher than I recall and although I can dehumidify the interior with air conditioning, I worry about the impact on the attic area. What can I do to open the vents? I have done some preliminary work experimenting with an Xacto knife and small-bladed knives, but it is painstakingly slow and I'm not sure how effective this solution is. I have considered using a small drill to simply drill new holes.

Am I worrying too much about the impact? Is there an easier way to open the vents/drill new holes? Should I just bite the bullet and purchase new soffits?

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

That's how it seems to be done in Florida. Did your "pro" painter use a spray gun or did they roll/brush the soffit? When I paint a house, I usually just pressure wash the soffit.

FYI the reason the soffit has the holes or slots and the ridge of the roof has a vent is to relieve any pressure build up inside the roof. I believe they have been code in SWFL since the early 1960s.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You can replace JUST THE SLOTTED sections of painted over soffit, but, it's about as time consuming as replacing the whole run of soffit. I've replaced pieces before, but, it requires removing the fascia to expose the staple/nails holding the soffit pieces in place and then working the pieces loose from the adjoining soffit pieces. You could remove ALL the soffit, save the good pieces and just buy new slotted soffit to replace what's damaged. That way you won't have such a huge expense of replacing it all..........


----------



## fisherdfl (Jan 4, 2017)

Unfortunately, it's all slotted. I would have to replace it all.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

fisherdfl said:


> Unfortunately, it's all slotted. I would have to replace it all.


Ugh! Might be a good idea to replace. Aluminum soffit is relatively cheap and it's any easy DIY project for the most part. Not only will it help the functionality of air movement, it will look so much better without all the paint covering up the slots.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

an air compressor and blow gun with a long wand . longer than this one, if needed.
http://www.isconline.com/assets/Ima...ow-Gun-12-Inch-Safety-Extension-Tip-612-S.jpg


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

That's the damndest thing about paint, when you want it to cover a gap or a crack it just won't do it, and when you don't want it to, it does.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

What does your painter have to say about it????


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

fisherdfl said:


> Unfortunately, it's all slotted. I would have to replace it all.


That was actually fortunate until your knucklehead painter ruined it. IMO aluminum soffit should always be vented end to end. The net free air flow in any given section is not huge.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Canarywood1 said:


> What does your painter have to say about it????


+1. Maybe YOU don't have to do anything about it. :wink2:


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

You haven't paid the painter yet, have you?


----------

